# A good caning



## pen (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried several shots of the woman and it was the expression on her face in this one that I liked the most. 

Comments please. 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/penproductions/6103659637/

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------

